# A Bird That Can "Moonwalk"



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

My son found this one....it is a comical little video of a Manakin doing the Moonwalk....I got a real kick out of it. Hope you enjoy it!

http://www.pbs.org/cgi-registry/med...template=/wnet/nature/media_player/green.html 

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lin, 

LOL!!!!!!!!! Oh that is gooood!...very funny, lol. The added music in the background just set off this video piece. Thanks to you and your son for sharing this, it's just priceless!


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

LOL!!! I have to agree that is priceless


----------

